# Pics from this mornings hunt



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

First time in a few years Iv'e hunted the MN opener, should have had a limit of woodys and Mallards but..........  Nice morning to be out and accually seen enough birds to make it interesting.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

EXCELLENT pictures!!!!!!

You must be shooting one of them fancy cameras eh? Great picture quality!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was shooting the camera a little this morning too....I just have a Canon Powershot, I think.

Damn thing would automatically focus on the stubble on my blind vs the incoming birds about 50% of the time, and I'd end up with pictures like this.










Screwed up some good shots, but managed to get a few good ones too....





































Some day, as my interest in shooting em with the camera vs the gun increases, I may invest in a better camera like you got.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice, must have been hard to use the camera not the shotgun


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pictures Todd, looks like you and Bodey had fun! That one with little drops of blood coming off the woody is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya, very nice photos. I love them. He was using a Cannon 50D and 200mm lens setting. That's a pretty spendy camera, especially to have near water. I always look at the EXIF file to see how folks are capturing their images. Cannon doesn't give you as much information as Nikon.

But even more, he is brilliant with his camera settings - the vivid colors and lightness and highlights make these photos fantastic. I can't image that's from standard settings. Then, to just get the right shots.... he's got it all together. Kudos.

M.

(from the EXIF data)

Camera-Specific Properties:

Equipment Make:	Canon
Camera Model:	Canon EOS 50D

Image-Specific Properties:

Image Created:	2010:10:03 13:31:03
Exposure Time:	1/250 sec
F-Number:	f/6.3
Exposure Program:	Aperture Priority
ISO Speed Rating:	400
Lens Aperture:	f/6.4
Exposure Bias:	0 EV
Metering Mode:	Center Weighted Average
Flash:	No Flash
Focal Length:	200.00 mm
Color Space Information:	sRGB
Exposure Mode:	Auto
White Balance:	Manual
Scene Capture Type:	Standard


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Holy buckets....Yeah, thats a little more than my Powershot....Pictures are great though. I suppose there is a lot more to them cameras than just pointing and shooting?

So how does that model compare to other SLRs, top of the line, middle, low end?

I don't know jack about SLR's.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Great pics guys! Here are few from yesterday's hunt.
































































My brother Matt and my girlfriend Carrie.








Carrie with her first mallard.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> Holy buckets....Yeah, thats a little more than my Powershot....Pictures are great though. I suppose there is a lot more to them cameras than just pointing and shooting?
> 
> So how does that model compare to other SLRs, top of the line, middle, low end?
> 
> ...


 I have been called alot of things in my life never " brilliant" but I thank you. The 50D is a three year old camera next came the 7D and now the 60D, SLR's are basically little computers and they get up graded all the time. The 50d is a mid range camera you can find them now new for $700.00 (body) but the real deal is the glass or the lense the 70-200L f/4 that I use most of the time is entry level "L" glass super sharp but still in most peoples budget ( under $700.00) so for less than $1500.00 you can have a nice set up for outdoor photo's. Yes you need to be carefull around the water and the mud but I don't go anywhere with out it. Everything I have learned is self taught through magazines and on the web, but I haven't even touched the surfice yet....


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

That's the crazy thing about the new DSLR's, the learning curve is much faster. I learned quite a bit about the fundamentals back when I had a standard SLR, but it was way slower learning than nowadays. I recently bought a Nikon D60 to break into the DSLR world, although I wish now I would have saved my money for a while and went with a higher end body. Like Browndog, I haven't even scratched the surface yet. Wish I had more time! Great pics BD, keep 'em coming!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Browndog - Give 100 people the same equipment and you'd get 99 pictures with less depth, color, vibrance, life. My guess is you've mastered a lot. (Having nice clear optics and good light sure helps too... ) That's why I always poke around looking at settings. Its more about f, shutter, focal length, ISO, exposure comp, etc.

Locked - the D60 is a great camera. It's what Wigmaster was shooting (with a 35-55mm lens???). A more expensive camera will do nothing more (honest). Now to learn and play with settings and optics.

Wingmaster - nice photos. Can't miss with photos of dogs and women.

Adam - don't look at SLRs. They are worse than shotguns. Just keep shooting the Powershot. It's a great compact camera. Take it everywhere. Learn to tweak the settings on the fly. Get close. Shoot lots and lots and lots. Crop as needed. Delete the ones that aren't fabulous (can I use that word on this forum?). Keep the best of the best. A great SLR safe in the truck doesn't take good pictures.

M.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

My only complaint is not in the features, but in the autofocus points. I'd assume that's been a fairly common complaint as they have remedied it on the D3000. Occasionally I've had situations where I've felt I could have benefited from say 11 versus the 3 I have. I'm pretty happy overall though. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Never posted pics on here so I'll give it a shot. Took these messing around last summer trying to get used to the new camera.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

oops. Last 2 got cut off. Must be a resizing issue.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was messing around at lunch time today at the park trying to get the sharpest photo I could.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you guys got the picture thing down.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice photos. My fav is the holding dead Drake with SX2 with Drakekiller. Sorry could not resist.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Drakekiller said:


> Nice photos. My fav is the holding dead Drake with SX2 with Drakekiller. Sorry could not resist.


Thanks, but it's a SX3 with a Drakekiller! lol


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry,my bad. The truth is I like the gal with her first duck.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No problem and thanks for the awesome chokes. I have them in all my guns. The gal in the photo is my lady Carrie. I moved her out from California this winter and she has taken to hunting very well. I can say I was proud when she got her first duck and she smacked it with the Drakekiller in my 870, so you can't beat that!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

What really sucks is when they start out shooting you. I remember my wifes first honker. She had shot a lot of ducks but wanted to shoot a honker real bad. It was thanks giving week end and we had set up the decoys and I was dumping the truck. I was half way back and I saw some birds comming so I got down. I could not see becuase of a hill. I heard her shoot and then heard her yelling "I got a Honker!" was a great moment.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Drakekiller said:


> What really sucks is when they start out shooting you. I remember my wifes first honker. She had shot a lot of ducks but wanted to shoot a honker real bad. It was thanks giving week end and we had set up the decoys and I was dumping the truck. I was half way back and I saw some birds comming so I got down. I could not see becuase of a hill. I heard her shoot and then heard her yelling "I got a Honker!" was a great moment.


Yeah I am waiting for that to happen, haha. She got a honker her first morning out and some teal. This one was her first mallard. I wish I would have started out that good!! But like you said it's great sitting back and watching them shoot.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pics and great info guys. All of you. Need to start going on camera hunts, I think I would enjoy as much as shooting, though the dog would be freaking.


----------



## Cascade Hunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice birds.

http://washington-hunters.com/index.php


----------

